# How crappy is the weather in your neighborhood?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sunday morning is usually a later time for going to the gym here at The Huber Center. However, it's cold, overcast, and constantly watered with new incoming spells of rain. The warden kept us in today...

It is 9:15AM my time, but the sky looks ago 6:30AM to me. My wife and the SIL took off for the movies, so it's up to me to carry "the L-pill" and the home pistol. Yikes, it looks like a Freddy Krueger movie out there.

But my chores will not wait. I just got a call on the red phone from the forum chief telling me one of the moderators is under his bed again. Looks like a half-cup of macchiato and a semi-sharp knife is all I get today to yank the hidden mod back to reality...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hot and Dry with no rain going on about 4 weeks at Slippy Lodge. 90-95 Degrees every damn day. Garden is about done except for the peppers. Ready for some cooler weather.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Still hot here in Houston, although we got a few inches of rain a couple of weeks ago. At least we are not topping 100 these days. Low 90's with no cold front in sight.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Ready for some cooler weather.


Well, Slip, shag your butt to Wisconsin and I'll fill your pockets with cold air, rain, some gusts and little if any direct sun!

For some reason I'm looking for cooking matches and I'm sharpening--just in case. But it must be something very bad going on. The little mutt won't leave my side--and damn, if he doesn't remind me of my old parole officer...

Edit: And by "cooking matches" I mean wooden matches older than I am, not contests for the best recipe.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Southern AZ has enjoyed nearly a week of fantastic weather, got over an inch or ran, and temps in the very low 80's. I'm luvin' it!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd be luvin' it, too.

Right now I have a cup of hot coffee and a flannel shirt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs S is caring for her Mother today so me and the dogs are hanging out. Earlier I walked outside and headed to the barn with plans to bushhog my driveway just to clean it up a bit. By the time I reached the tractor I was starting to sweat so I convinced myself that the grass did not need bushogging and I'd be better served to crank up the grill and put on a couple of Cornish Hens I been marinating since last night. So I turned and walked back inside. 

The dogs never left the shade of the porch...92 degrees in the morning on September 29 ain't right.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I am only 45 miles or so from you. It rained a bit around 0200 on and off. Then started pouring at sun up and been raining every since. Just got home from church going out in a bit to check the ditches and title.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Early fall in North Florida means the days are only in the mid 90's, down about 10 degrees from last month, with morning lows in the upper 60's.
Typically this is a dry time of year, unless we get a hurricane.
From now until next May is the time a person can get out and work on the property without risking heat exhaustion.

I can't wait for January - mornings in the 20's and 30's, afternoons in the 50's. Absolutely beautiful weather. Especially since I'm retired and don't have to be outside on a forklift unloading a box car of plywood at 25 degrees.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Still hot here in Houston, although we got a few inches of rain a couple of weeks ago. At least we are not topping 100 these days. Low 90's with no cold front in sight.


I'm in Houston as we speak. It is HUMID as hell! I'd offer to take you to supper but I am stuck right downtown with no car this week (Fannin and Rusk). I've been here for less than 24 hours and I am already ready to kill the next homeless bastard that comes up to me demanding money! I REALLY HATE cities!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...Especially since I'm retired and don't have to be outside on a forklift unloading a box car of plywood at 25 degrees.


Memories, RPD, memories...

Loading a Box Car at the plant was always a pain in the ass! I've never unloaded one but waaaaaaay back in my earlier career I loaded some box cars of panel products (4x8) and it was not easy.

Forest Products has changed so much. There should be 20-30 Plywood plants in each area of the country so that nobody needs to ship by rail. Trucks only.

The false EPA edicts about The Red Cokcaded Wood Pecker, The Snail Darter and other EPA made up crises knocked many a sawmill, plywood plant on its rear end.

Congress has screwed many an industry but Building Materials has taken it on the chin especially with the unfair trade deals with other countries that have screwed domestic producers.

AND...nowadays, it seems that OSB has taken over many a plywood application.

RPD; Did you retire before the American Plywood Association changed the specs from 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" CDX to 15/32", 19/32" and 23/32" RATED SHEATHING?

The world done gone crazy!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Memories, RPD, memories...
> 
> Loading a Box Car at the plant was always a pain in the ass! I've never unloaded one but waaaaaaay back in my earlier career I loaded some box cars of panel products (4x8) and it was not easy.
> 
> ...


No, the change to the "new system" happened in the mid 90's if I remember right. I retired in 2016.
We still called it by the old way, always 3/4 instead of 23/32, 5/8 instead of whatever the new fraction is.

Unloading boxcars of plywood required experience to get the car "started" by clearing the doorway - leaving a unit on the floor to use as a table while spinning the first side-to-side bundles to where you could grab them with the forks. Having the tips of the blades all dinged up from opening and closing beat up doors helped to give some grip.
Ahh, those were the days.

Georgia Pacific had a plywood mill just outside Gainesville, Florida and each distribution warehouse was shipped a good number of boxcars per month whether we ordered them or not.
G-P was the pioneer in making plywood sheathing out of Southern Yellow Pine.

We also would get Douglas Fir plywood from the North West. Those boxes were a challenge. I still have a warning placard I save from one : "Caution! This car contains units loaded on edge and on end!! Unload carefully!!" Nothing says DANGER like encountering a full 3,000 pound unit of plywood standing upright on its 4 foot end.

And many, many flatcars of lumber. SPF from British Columbia, Hem-Fir from Oregon, SYP from Alabama. We had no way to unload these from ground level, but from the dock. Which means you unload one side, then put in your dock plate, and drive up onto the car. 
Always a big laugh when a newbie doesn't have the experience to tilt the blades to compensate for the increased angle as you drive up, and failure to use due care while the car is rocking from driving up onto it, and pushing a unit or two right off the far side onto the ground. Steel bands break and lumber everywhere!! Sorry pal, I'm going to lunch now! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Enjoy your lunch and I'll leave you with the seriously dangerous stories that I heard of some "newbie" unloading a Center Beam Rail Car of Canadian Lumber from one side of the rail car first and the rail car tipping over. Personally saw 1 rail car like this. Scary dangerous!

(I miss the good old days...:sad2



rice paddy daddy said:


> No, the change to the "new system" happened in the mid 90's if I remember right. I retired in 2016.
> We still called it by the old way, always 3/4 instead of 23/32, 5/8 instead of whatever the new fraction is.
> 
> Unloading boxcars of plywood required experience to get the car "started" by clearing the doorway - leaving a unit on the floor to use as a table while spinning the first side-to-side bundles to where you could grab them with the forks. Having the tips of the blades all dinged up from opening and closing beat up doors helped to give some grip.
> ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slip, my wife and I just got back from the mall. Yikes, what a miserable day--ask the Madison members here!

It's cold, there's a thin fog going back to the horizon. The sky is a pukey gray haze, and you are immediately soaked by a drizzle you cannot feel. Even the townies are as clueless as local zoo animals--and most of them actually sleep in the mall.

I am so chilled to the bone that I heated a pre-made sandwich and simply enjoyed the pleasure of actually tasting salt.

I'm for making Rhinelander, Wisconsin the new state capitol...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Slip, my wife and I just got back from the mall. Yikes, what a miserable day--ask the Madison members here!
> 
> It's cold, there's a thin fog going back to the horizon. The sky is a pukey gray haze, and you are immediately soaked by a drizzle you cannot feel. Even the townies are as clueless as local zoo animals--and most of them actually sleep in the mall.
> 
> ...


Tourist

I'm in the market for an Equipment Trailer so I walked out to the barn to measure my Tractor and Implements. I was sweating like a whore in church! Decided that a 20', 10,500 lb trailer would fit my needs.

Too damn hot I tell you! Too damn hot!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Too damn hot I tell you! Too damn hot!


Hmmm, perhaps it's your sin-debt and a guilty conscience. I have a Rosary I'll sell you at some very attractive pricing...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hotter than a two dollar pistol around here. No rain in sight. Two hundred buck water bills tryin to keep things alive.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

It’s nice and cool here...gets down to lower 50’s at night and about 62 daytime.

The winter storms are going to be worse than normal is my prediction for my area. I bought a collapsible snow shovel for my car for all the fun times that are ahead.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Been beautiful fall weather here. Clear days 60-70s, and cool nights, upper 30s tonight. Almost had 1st frost last week, may get get one this week, after rain Wed. Thur. night.

Leaves just starting to get close to real good colors. Got lawns mowed just in time as white pine needles are dropping, lots of pine cones this year, some trees dropping leaves. I will put up garbage barrel or two of pine cones for getting the wood stove going.

Cleaning up stuff not frost hardy in garden, herbs peppers tomatoes Picked pumpkins and winter squash and dug onions out today, potatoes tomorrow, they need to dry before storage, will have two good days before next rains. Also need to pick rest of grapes.

Two woodchucks raided my swiss chard. Got the SOBs after the fact with my air rifle. I left the carcasses out, and sure enough, the fox took them before morning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back in May, I told Work-Wifey this is the summer that is going to kill me. Summer didn't kill me, so Fall's temps are still in the mid to upper 90's. On top of the temps, I work on the tarmac and in baking helicopters. 
Bring it; ain't dayed yet!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'm in Houston as we speak. It is HUMID as hell! I'd offer to take you to supper but I am stuck right downtown with no car this week (Fannin and Rusk). I've been here for less than 24 hours and I am already ready to kill the next homeless bastard that comes up to me demanding money! I REALLY HATE cities!!!


Yeah, I am tired of the big cities. I was in Chicago last week and was trying to decide which city had the more aggressive homeless, Chicago or Houston. Wife and I are planing our escape, but I have a few more years before retirement. I understand a cold front is coming in next week. Temperatures may plummet to 90. I will need to dig out the winter coats. lain:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's now a new day--and it looks like the old day. Very overcast, and it looks like it rained last night, either that, or the neighborhood is still wet from yesterday. Yikes, and we leave in a few minutes to go to the gym!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Riddle me this-

What follows 2 days of rain in Meatchicken?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thick fog, warm ride taking Payton to school.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Forecast Highs and Lows and Rain Chance for this week;

Monday 96/68 0%
Tuesday 96/70 10%
Wednesday 96/71 0%
Thursday 97/70 0%
Friday 93/63 0%


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Forecast Highs and Lows and Rain Chance for this week;
> 
> Monday 96/68 0%
> Tuesday 96/70 10%
> ...


Monday 64/51 0%
Tuesday 71/61 20%
Wednesday 69/45 50%
Thursday 54/43 50%
Friday 54/34 0%


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The sun is out now, and that tree-line fog burned off just as my wife and I left the gym.

There's a saying in the Madison area, "_If you don't like our weather, wait ten minutes, and it will change_."


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

9-4 at the gym? 

That almost a 1/2 day at a farm or cutting wood.

You pay them for that too?


----------



## Yagore (Oct 1, 2019)

Malaga, +30C and full summer in October


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Weather man done FU, rain and thunder storms today with a cold front coming in. No outside work getting done at all.

I should have known by the clouds, and barometor..........


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thunder storms pouring rain stated at 0530 and has not let up 1230 here now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, I live in the 'burbs near Sun Prairie. We have had a stiff rain on and off since about 3:30AM. My wife and I talked about the gym, then rolled over and slept to about 9:00AM.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Yep. Hottest and driest September on record here. My worry is that our first rain will be a whopper and flood everything.

Cotton looks good, though.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> Cotton looks good, though.


When I was teenager my parents drove through the south. They still picked cotton by hand. I was shocked.

Then we went to New Orleans and I got to go through "The French Quarter" and I saw some of the most beautiful women on the planet. I was shocked again.

My dad told all of his friends that I walked through that section with my jaw dropped...


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Thunder storms pouring rain stated at 0530 and has not let up 1230 here now.


Hey Smitty send some of that rain our way. We haven't had a good rain in weeks here in Ohio. The farmers love it as they bring in the corn and beans yet a good rain and cooler weather would be nice. It has been in the 90's every day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> When I was teenager my parents drove through the south. They still picked cotton by hand. I was shocked.
> 
> Then we went to New Orleans and I got to go through "The French Quarter" and I saw some of the most beautiful women on the planet. I was shocked again.
> 
> My dad told all of his friends that I walked through that section with my jaw dropped...


Things have changed my friend,

Today, we use John Deere 7760 Baler Cotton Harvesters (560 HP of Cotton Picking Efficiency) that would have single handedly eliminated the slave trade





And the women at the French Quarter are more than likely NOT women!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> When I was teenager my parents drove through the south. They still picked cotton by hand. I was shocked.
> 
> Then we went to New Orleans and I got to go through "The French Quarter" and I saw some of the most beautiful women on the planet. I was shocked again.
> 
> My dad told all of his friends that I walked through that section with my jaw dropped...


Clear the tall pines of NE Texas and a lot of cotton is grown around the Paris Texas area along with beautiful women. But &#8230;.. New Orleans is a depressing display of troubled souls, lost hopelessness, crackheads, and the ugliest women I have ever seen.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope this thread goes into real winter............


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It rained all night here ,on top of rain most of the day yesterday. Still raining now. We are still under flash flood warning. Heading out in a bit to check the creek and ditches.
At best creek at this point 4 feet wide. Place now it is 30 feet over the banks .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It has been raining here for the last two weeks almost every other day.

Some of it light and some a heavy downpour.

Been great for the mushrooms and toadies though.

One jeep looks like crap, catches all the junk washed off the huge maple tree it is parked under.

The amount of pollen on it makes it look like it is growing fuzz.

When i put it in a clear spot it does not rain to wash it off.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Things have changed my friend,
> 
> Today, we use John Deere 7760 Baler Cotton Harvesters (560 HP of Cotton Picking Efficiency) that would have single handedly eliminated the slave trade
> 
> ...


Was almost right after the Civil War that the first steam driven picker was on the market.
The thing was a beast, engine was about 40 feet long


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> Was almost right after the Civil War that the first steam driven picker was on the market.
> The thing was a beast, engine was about 40 feet long


Those new fangled cylinder bales are really something in real life. HUGE.

Been going to NOLA for over 20 years and in that time things have really changed. Most disturbing is the number of children out on the streets well past bed time. Not local kids-- kids of tourists. We never took the girls there until they we in their late teens. Not a suitable place for kids, and even less so now.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Pennsylvania has decent weather almost all year ( IMHO ) and if you don't like it, wait a day and it will probably change.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those steam pic pickers had a huge trailer that the loose cotton was stuffed in, no compression.

It was right off to the gin mill , was dumped into the gin hopper until full, then bailed as it came out.

No more hand work except for line inspectors just before entering the bailing machine.

The carding machine was an interesting piece too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tree to the left is normal Creek bank this time of year. At that point the Creek makes a sharp left and runs along the far tree line. Some spots it is 100 feet out side it banks. Water level is still rising slowly.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just came back from having my teeth cleaned (70 years old and I have all of my original teeth) and I pretty much hate the world.

You have no idea how much it grinds a knife salesman to sit quietly while a cute little girls slices your gums. Then again, without them--and a modicum of pain--this procedures ensures I'll be shot and buried with all the original ivory...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It has been raining again since 2 PM, some of it heavy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I had to take my wife's SUV out to pick her up, my F-150 does not like rain, and it hasn't started with a strong battery during the last three days. I don't mind the rain, usually. It rains and the sun comes out. It's been gloomy all week, one short afternoon where we could see blue sky.

I will now eat pudding and sulk...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oct. 2, 2019 3:30 pm 97 F and bone-ass dry. 

The Hardwood Trees are starting to turn yellow and orange, exhibiting signs of a premature Autumn possibly due to the drought? I'm concerned about Forest/Brush Fires.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Oct 5th

Killing frost last night.

Saved pepper plants with double tarps


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The weather sucks here. My wife and I were at the mall, and we saw the sky darken, it must have been around 2:15PM.

We started driving, and the rain hit with a vengeance! I had trouble seeing the road since the rain and the prop-wash from a stream of cars made seeing anything a struggle. Fortunately we had a spare garage door opener in my wife's car (my truck is still in the shop) and we got into the garage with nary a drop hitting us.

As you might guess, we got home and the rain stopped...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Got some chores done this am and settled in to slow cook some Red Beans and Rice and watch some College Football. (And maybe a sip or 3 of some Adult Beverages!)

The sky is beginning to darken a bit and the temp has FALLEN to 90 F! Whoo Hoo!

So I look at the radar and lo and behold there be some rain a-comin' my way! It still appears to be about 50 miles away but PLEASE RAIN!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Water levels have gone back down. Creek is with in it's banks. Seems the rain starts and stops trying to keep it right at that point. The ground is saturated . Any rain runs off. field title is running steady 24 hours a day.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Water levels have gone back down.


Was this reflected at Lake Monona and the attached pater noster? If so, that's darn good news.

I flipped on the radio and all I got was news on the Badgers.

Are you in Darlington?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Was this reflected at Lake Monona and the attached pater noster? If so, that's darn good news.
> 
> I flipped on the radio and all I got was news on the Badgers.
> 
> Are you in Darlington?


 Our Creek flows to Mud lake area. Long as Mud lakes flow is good we will always go back with in banks quickly I have not ridden over that way but good bet Mud lake is very high out of it normal banks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in the mountains of PA we had our first light frost last night. Highs today only 60 degrees.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Like our mountain men cousins, you have to read the signs of nature to survive.

For example, if I see all the minorities wearing parkas, I know that frost is "nigh."

That means I ask my wife to put down her lottery tickets and go and get me a long sleeved shirt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Was 30 degrees this morning. 

Started a light rain at dark tonight.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Been building an ark over here the rain just won't stop.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally some rain at Slippy Lodge! Began about 2 hours ago and hasn't stopped. A nice steady rain. 9:53 cst Temp is 71 F. Haven't seen that in a long long time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Still 77 degrees at 11:17 PM here at Answered Prayers Farm.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

50 degrees outside and no rain...Where I live we are the driest state in America #3 in earthquakes and we have more mountain ranges than all of the other states combined...Set up on a ridge in the high desert and you can see things moving from a long ways off...:snipe:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

74 degrees at 0154hrs. So dry that the vegetation will ignite if one stares at it for too long.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yikes, I just got up! The entire house is cold! I flipped on the fireplace, and this morning I made hot coffee. I had a great work-out yesterday, and I just might stay inside where I can control the thermostat! Eh, who knows. The coffee might stiffen my spine!

Edit: I just checked the local weather and it's 50 degrees now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Was 45 this morning, light rain still.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's now about 9:15AM, and the sun just peeked out!


----------

